# Alpine LAT-7 or LAT-5



## Skippman (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anyone heard one of these in person or own one? I just found out about them the other day and I have to admit I'm facinated.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I own the raw driver, a tympany lat 700. Alpine took these and put them in tiny bandpass enclosures........I'd imagine them to be boomy one note wonders, but I could be wrong. I have ran my 700 in a sealed box of about 2.3 cu. ft. and it sounded pretty sweet. It just wasn't enough by itself, and with the box size two of them wasn't feasible in that installation.


----------



## Skippman (Dec 9, 2008)

Gotcha. Was looking at removable subwoofers for my Jeep JK and stumbled across that. I liked the idea but worried that what you said might be true. I'm not looking to thump, just get some kick drums and such going.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Now that was just my theory of the lat crammed in a tiny bandpass, maybe someone will come past who has actually heard one.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I owned Alpine LAT5 about 10 years ago, it was surprisingly good for a tiny box.
not one note boom boom. They can be found on ebay but rarely. and asking price is about 250, more than i paid 10 years ago new.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

There we go, nice to know vic! I guess my assumptions were off.....


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

claydo said:


> There we go, nice to know vic! I guess my assumptions were off.....


It was 4th order bandpass if I remember correctly.
LATs itself is easier to find though.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I own an Alpine PLV-5. Its the truck style box with built in amplifier. To me it wasnt that impressive. Not a lot of output below 40hz and noticeable port noise at moderate volume.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HiloDB1 said:


> I own an Alpine PLV-5. Its the truck style box with built in amplifier. To me it wasnt that impressive. Not a lot of output below 40hz and noticeable port noise at moderate volume.


Stick a sock in the port- problem solved. 
I think that alpine amp on that box is a POS. it was not set properly on unusually designed sub. 
I wish I still have one but I`m not ready to pay more that 100 for that alpine experiment.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Stick a sock in the port- problem solved.
> I think that alpine amp on that box is a POS. it was not set properly on unusually designed sub.
> I wish I still have one but I`m not ready to pay more that 100 for that alpine experiment.


Haha put a sock in it  That would decrease its poor output even more :laugh: The box is a 4th order with a 2-1/2"x4" port that also double as a handle


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HiloDB1 said:


> Haha put a sock in it  That would decrease its poor output even more :laugh: The box is a 4th order with a 2-1/2"x4" port that also double as a handle


right, i forgot about port location/shape for a moment. 
Anyway, if you hate it so much sell it to me for a 100.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I have one of the larger ones sitting here in storage but never used it. It has a problem with the amp I never got round to fixing. It does have a port to each side of the sub, its a nice box, not that light either. Amp powers up and has good rail but no output, had to trace through the preamp section and got onto other things. It had 75v or something on the rail. Bought it cheap as a return when CC went out of biz. It still has the plastic on the window.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

They had a LAT-7 wired up at my local shop back when they came out. Given it wasn't in a car, it's behavior/output was surely different. Sadly, I don't remember it well enough to comment. Guess it wasn't all that impressive to me.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Most people said they were similar to a pair of 12s. The box is pretty smallish for a pair of 12s, it looks cool, amp is in there, lot of people liked that package. I should get it fixed and see. It turned into a table in my work area.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

It was NOT good......AT ALL.....Sorry just truth.


----------

